# New router cabinet



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

This is a router cabinet I have been working on (still in progress). It's a combo design between the one Norm Abrams uses and the one Mark Sommerfeld does. The cabinet is made from a tree that was felled by hurricane Fran. It has been drying for about 4 years. It is red oak and because it was on the ground for some time it became worm wood. I didn't relize it was as nice as it was until I planed it down and saw the worm holes. 
The top is removable if necessary which I have found to be very usefull. I used UHMW inside the drawers for the bits. I really like the external switch which makes it nice because I can reach around and unplug the router when I make bit changes. Safety first.
I would like any comments good or bad. No one around here to share my woodworking enthusiasm with so anything is welcome. 
Thanks
Bruno


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Dave

I see you used Marc's way on the corner blocks, they work great, right 

=======



DPLRBruno said:


> This is a router cabinet I have been working on (still in progress). It's a combo design between the one Norm Abrams uses and the one Mark Sommerfeld does. The cabinet is made from a tree that was felled by hurricane Fran. It has been drying for about 4 years. It is red oak and because it was on the ground for some time it became worm wood. I didn't relize it was as nice as it was until I planed it down and saw the worm holes.
> The top is removable if necessary which I have found to be very usefull. I used UHMW inside the drawers for the bits. I really like the external switch which makes it nice because I can reach around and unplug the router when I make bit changes. Safety first.
> I would like any comments good or bad. No one around here to share my woodworking enthusiasm with so anything is welcome.
> Thanks
> Bruno


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

I used Mark's offset tongue and groove set for the first time on this project. I really like this bit set.. The whole cabinet is assembled using this set. I also used pocket holes for the face frame and shelves. This was or is one of my most enjoyable projects.


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Very Nice work. That one should be around for quite some time. Shows me what I need to do different on my third rebuild which will be a while since I just finished the second. One thing that I noticed and it was pointed out to me also. I too did the same as Norm and had the vac system under the router. What has been discussed is that with it being there, it can actually pull dust thru the router since the fan on the router is trying to blow air up thru the housing there for "could" cause over heating problems or sooner wear on the motor and/or get big pieces of wood in the housing itself and cause issues. I would have never thought about this but someone else did. I was told to use a hose to connect to the router dust port but my stationary base doesn't have one and that is the one that I have mounted to the router plate. So I build a "U" shaped channel that went up the back (inside) and over to the router base so it sucks the dust as soon as it fall into that area PLUS it helps the fan pull air thru the housing of the router. 
Just my two cents and something to think about.... maybe
But other wise... nice build

Palmer


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice idea, thanks. What I got into the habit of doing is this. I pull the router out the top when I'm finished with the weeks work and blow out the router. There is alot of dust that comes out. Hopfully this helps. Now I hav eto figure out how to modify this cabinet to incorperate your dust collector box. Not sure just how to do it yet but I'll start thinking about it.
Bruno


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dave your cabinet make a fella kinda want to take his cabinet and roast marshmallows with it. That is a great looking table and very functional to boot. Mighty fine work, mighty fine


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a sharp looking table Dave, makes mine look pretty primitive. Did you do anything to the wood to insure the worms are dead. It would be a pity if there still in there slowly turning it to dust.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

A fine looking router table you have made Dave.


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, about the worms. Before I began I showed the wood the church cross I was building and told them that would be there fate if they gave me any trouble. No, really I've had the wood for quite some time and I haven't seen any evidence of the little critters so I think I'll be ok.
Bruno


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A well designed well constructed routing centre. Just one point, I think the switch should be close to the front for instant switch-off in an emergency.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Short people short arms ,tall people long arms  he looks like he is over 6ft tall to me...


======



harrysin said:


> A well designed well constructed routing centre. Just one point, I think the switch should be close to the front for instant switch-off in an emergency.


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea, your right. I'll probably move it closer. I'm used to where it is now but I do have to reach a little. Good idea.
Bruno


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work Dave, i have to agree with Jerry-xplor4.
I just love looking at high quality work and one day i might just get there too!
Keep it up you help make this forum a very interesting place for all.
Rob


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

Good point. I am well used to where the switch is now but it would be better if was closer to the front. Thanks for the idea.
Bruno


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

The table is way better than the one I use. "No one around here to share my woodworking enthusiasm " Jee I find that hard to believe I was the NCOIC of the wood work shop at Camp Lejune back in 66. Lots of wood workers there.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work Bruno. Do you find you use the mitre track on the table a lot? I have read pros and cons on installing one.


----------



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

I do not use the miter track alot. However, it comes in real handy if I have something narrow that I don't want to hand hold. I also have a miter sled I sometimes use. BUT, using the miter sled causes the piece to be elevated above the table the height of the sled. This makes set up sometimes difficult especally if you have to use a match set of bits. I would rather have it in place and not really use it very often than not have it and need it. Their fairly inexpensive and it gives me another chance to use the router. Not sure what the cons are except that the fence needs to be parallel to the track. You can do it by simple measurements. I have done it that way with no problems at all. Go for it Dan.


----------



## rsnajork (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice and inspiring to a person that just got a bosch 1618 router that is eyeballing a table. I think I may just make my own. On a smaller scale to start lol. Again really nice job.:dirol:


----------

